

Show HN: My Lists - aashishkoirala
http://mylists.apphb.com/

======
ggchappell
Google says:

> Mylists.apphb.com would like to:

> View your email address

> Mylists.apphb.com and Google will use this information in accordance with
> their respective terms of service and privacy policies.

Does Mylists.apphb.com have a privacy policy? If so, I can't find it. Sounds
like you're probably violating Google's TOS, along with failing to get a sign-
up from me. Might want to fix this.

------
masukomi
i hate to ask... but... why?

List managers (frequently todo-list) are SO common it isn't even funny.
They're great learning exercises, especially for finding your way around some
new framework, but once you start sharing it with others you have to ask
yourself "why?" as in "why should anyone use this instead of the other 4,000
list managers?" I'm not seeing anything that's making me say "oooh, that's
different", so... why should people bother with this app? Maybe there is
something different about it, but if so it's not being conveyed.

Full disclosure: I'm actually writing a list manager too, but it does have a
notable feature that I've not seen in any other app.

